# 

## romi_25

Witam
Mam dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Fundamenty w czasie budowy były izolowane tylko od strony wewnętrznej. Przymierzam się do izolacji od zewnątrz - abizol + folia kubełkowa. Przy okazji odkopania fundamentów zasadnym byłoby zrobić drenaż opaskowy wokół domu. Grunty są słabo przepuszczalne - gliny, woda gruntowa poniżej poziomu posadowienia.
Dodatkowo niestety na działkę spływa przy dużych opadach sporo wody którą niesie przerwany drenaż kilka działek dalej. W związku z powyższym muszę zrobic drenaż odwadniający przy granicy działki aby pozbyć się tej wody. 
Prosiłbym o podpowiedź jak to zrobić by było zrobione dobrze, tzn. na jakiej głębokości, z jakich materiałów itd. Znajomy opowiadał że drenaż źle wykonany wysusza ziemię wokół do stopnia że tylko trwa może tam rosnąć a i ta nie bardzo a ja mam przy granicy posadzone drzewka.
Z drugiej strony jeśli drenaż odwadniający "załatwi" sprawę wody spływającą na działkę i jeśli poziom wody mam  poniżej fundamentów /brak piwnic/ to czy trzeba wykonywać drenaż opaskowy wokół budynku???
Proszę o sugestię.

----------


## pati25

Ojej może ktoś podpowie  :smile: 
Mnie bardzo to tez interesuje

----------


## lee28

Zależy ile tej wody ci na działkę spływa, ale niema sensu robić drenażu na działce, zrób drenaż wokół budynku. Robi sie to tak że musisz odkopać ławy z zewnątrz na około 0,5 m od budynku, podsypać żwirem (około 20-30cm ) na to położyć rurę drenażową, ważne żeby była około 10cm poniżej podłogi w piwnicach, rurę owinąć geowłókniną i oczywiście ułożyć ze spadkiem 1-2% w stronę odpływu. Potem na rurę nasyapć jakieś 0,5m żwirku. Potem sś dwie możliwości albo obsypać to piaskiem do wysokości działki, albo lepiej żwirkiem. Po tym masz zabezpieczone piwnice na 100% przed wodą.

----------


## Barbossa

> Jaki zrobić drenaż?


dobry, właściwy, odpowiadający potrzebom

----------


## kapusta

na podłozu gliniastym wystepuje zjawisko spływu wód opadowych w warstwach  powierzchniowych gruntu  - szczególnie w terenie pagórkowatym 
i to one sa prawdopodobnie przyczyna zalewania - drenaż opaskowy wokół budynku powinien załatwic temat pod warunkiem ze jest gdzie odprowadzić wody

----------


## daggulka

zrobiliśmy jak lee28 z tym, że  nie owijaliśmy geowłókniną ... przy dzisiejszych deszczach drenaż sprawdzony....działa bez zarzutu.... przy domku woda wsiąka i odpływa drenażem  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam, smoczyca

----------


## pitt47

witam a sa moze jakies kratki wmontowywane do pionow rynien ktore wylapuja rozne elementy splywajace z dachu ktore moglyby pozniej zatkac rure drenazowa?...

----------


## Martinezio

Są  :wink:

----------


## MarekGliwice

> witam a sa moze jakies kratki wmontowywane do pionow rynien ktore wylapuja rozne elementy splywajace z dachu ktore moglyby pozniej zatkac rure drenazowa?...


Nie powinno się łączyć odprowadzenia z rynie do drenażu.

Ja zrobie tak:

w wykopie na dno geowłóknina 1,60 m szerokości, na to ok. 5 cm żwir, rura drnażowa, żwir 25-30 cm. Zawinąć wszystko geowłókniną. Dopiero na tym w tym samym wykopie rury PCV odprowadzające wode z rynien.

----------


## Aniutka i Roofi

> Napisał pitt47
> 
> witam a sa moze jakies kratki wmontowywane do pionow rynien ktore wylapuja rozne elementy splywajace z dachu ktore moglyby pozniej zatkac rure drenazowa?...
> 
> 
> Nie powinno się łączyć odprowadzenia z rynie do drenażu.
> 
> Ja zrobie tak:
> 
> w wykopie na dno geowłóknina 1,60 m szerokości, na to ok. 5 cm żwir, rura drnażowa, żwir 25-30 cm. Zawinąć wszystko geowłókniną. Dopiero na tym w tym samym wykopie rury PCV odprowadzające wode z rynien.


i to mi sie podoba najbardziej   :big grin:  . 
Jestem na tym etapie i zastanawiałam się jak odprowadzić wodę z dachu i ją wykorzystać oraz przy okazji załatwić sprawę drenazu terenu przy budynku. Twoje rozwiąznie wydaje się logiczne.
pozdrawiam

Ania

----------


## Princesa

Podnoszę temat bo sama mam wątpliwości:

- Dom ma być podpiwniczony.
- Działka poniżej poziomu drogi i działek sąsiednich ale od niej w kierunku kolejnych także jest lekki spadek w tył (południe) i na prawo. 

Opinia geotechniczna:
- podłoże uwarstwione, grunty średnio nośne,
- w podłożu do głębokości 4 metrów występuje strefa aeracji, tj. nie nasycona wodą gruntową,
- zaleca się zastosowanie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej typu lekkiego ale wykonaną bardzo starannie, wokół budynku zaleca się także zrobienie wylewanego, szczelnego chodnika

Niby fajnie, woda gruntowa teoretycznie nie zagraża, ale opadowa... nie wiem.

Czy jest sens robić drenaż? Jeżeli tak, to jaki? Czy drenaż można zrobić później, jeśli okaże się, że podmaka fundament?

----------


## pt23

Witam Wszystkich udzielających się na forum muratora.
Prześledziłem wzystkie wpisy w tym forum i mam pytanie odnośnie drenaży.
W czerwcu zaczynam budowę domu z podpiwniczeniem, obawiam się podmywania fundamentów wodą gruntową, co nieco zapoznałem się z zasadami wykonywania drenażu opaskowego (bo taki będę wykonywał) ale nie wiem jakie materiały zastosować. Czy są może gotowe zestawy do montażu??, albo jakieś firmy specjalizujące się w w produkcji takich akcesorii??
Proszę o odpowiedz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Yoric

*Princesa, pt23* 

Zastanowcie sie, czy macie gdzie odprowadzic te wode z drenazu ... bo jesli nie - to nawet najlepszy, najdrozszy drenaz nie pomoze.
Sam zrobilem ten blad ...mam drenaz ...w ktorym moge sprawdzic poziom wod gruntowych ...  :smile: 

Y

----------


## out

Yoric

właśnie mam ten problem. z tym, że jestem na etapie wymyślania co z tym zrobić. grunt rodzimy u mnie to glina i teraz zastanawiam się czy zrobić jakąś studnie chłonną czy może zrobić studnie zbiorczą do której wsadzę pompę z pływakiem i będę wodę przepompowywał do rowu który idzie wzdłuż działki. niestety nie jestem w stanie odprowadzić tej wody do niego grawitacyjnie. myślałem tez czy by nie zrobić zbiornika jak na szambo (tak do 15m3) w którym będę tą wodę magazynował do podlewania.  i tak w sumie to nie wiem   :Confused:

----------


## Yoric

out,

podstawowa sprawa  -  masz piwnice  ? zalewa Cie ?  po co chcesz to wypompowywac ?

studnia chlonna - jesli koszty pompowania Cie nie bola ....to mozesz pompowac - tylko po co ?? Taka pompa musi miec spory wydatek, zeby obnizyc dynamiczne lustro wody ...a statyczne to samo kiedys  opadnie  :smile:  bez pompowania 

15 m3 szamba to jest ... NIC  ...szkoda roboty, inwestycji, pompowania ..wszystkiego 

Jak Ci piwnicy nie zalewa to ..dolaczaj do mnie i nic nie rob  :smile: 

Y

----------


## out

z piwnic zrezygnowałem z powodu wysokich wód gruntowych. a nad sensem drenażu też się zastanawiałem. ty sugerujesz by nic nie robić tylko zaizolować fundamenty i obłożyć gruntem rodzimym ?

----------


## Yoric

out,

jesli zrezygnowales z piwnic ....masz wysoko wode gruntowa ...to izolowanie pionowe fundamentow niewiele da ... nalezy tylko zadbac, zeby pozioma izolacja na styku sziana / fundament zostala solidnie zrobiona. 
Moje fundamenty zostaly zaizolowane poprzez ochlapanie taka czarna mazia ...dysperbitem czy jak to sie nazywalo .... na wiosne mam wode gruntowa na sztych - 2 sztychy lopaty i wilgoc nie podciaga. 
Wazne zeby w takim terenie nieco wyniesc chalupe do gory ... 50-70 cm nad poziom gruntu na nastepnie pbsypac dom i lagodne spadki porobic. 
Fizyki nie oszukasz  :smile: 

Y

----------


## pt23

Mam gdzie odprowadzań wodę, rów melioracyjny,  zbiornik na wodę - do przemyślenia  :Confused:

----------


## mrenias

To i ja się podłączę.
W piątek mamy się zabierać za równanie terenu i przy okazji skoro jest koparka będziemy robić drenaż. 
Pan zaproponował, żeby drenaż zrobić tak jak na rysunku, czyli nie obkopywać całego domu a jedynie tu gdzie z góry (niewielki spadek) z pól może iść woda.
Jak myślicie wystarczy coś takiego - zaznaczam, że nie mam piwnic.
No i wszystko poleci sobie do potoka płynącego obok. 

W załączeniu wspomniana fotka

----------


## DEZET

[QUOTE=mrenias;4532841]To i ja się podłączę.
W piątek mamy się zabierać za równanie terenu i przy okazji skoro jest koparka będziemy robić drenaż. 
Pan zaproponował, żeby drenaż zrobić tak jak na rysunku, czyli nie obkopywać całego domu a jedynie tu gdzie z góry (niewielki spadek) z pól może iść woda.
Jak myślicie wystarczy coś takiego - zaznaczam, że nie mam piwnic.
No i wszystko poleci sobie do potoka płynącego obok. 

Ale z tego drenażu oczywiście puścisz bokami (z wylotów rury drenarskiej) rury na stok poniżej domu?

----------


## DEZET

Ach nie zauważyłem potoku. Woda z lewego końca drenażu nie podejdzie pod górę i potem nie zleci do potoku. Lepiej zrobić ten drenaż po skosie ze spadkiem do potoku.

----------


## rafalp1980

> Witam Wszystkich udzielających się na forum muratora.
> Prześledziłem wzystkie wpisy w tym forum i mam pytanie odnośnie drenaży.
> W czerwcu zaczynam budowę domu z podpiwniczeniem, obawiam się podmywania fundamentów wodą gruntową, co nieco zapoznałem się z zasadami wykonywania drenażu opaskowego (bo taki będę wykonywał) ale nie wiem jakie materiały zastosować. Czy są może gotowe zestawy do montażu??, albo jakieś firmy specjalizujące się w w produkcji takich akcesorii??
> Proszę o odpowiedz.
> Pozdrawiam


Odradzam budowę podpiwniczenia przy wysokiej wodzie gruntowej. Ja popełniłem ten błąd.  Tego roku podczas mrozów wysadziło mi podłogę i uszkodziła się izolacja. Tydzień temu przy roztopach podłoga na środku podniosła sie o 15cm i pęknięcia rozszeżyły się naszło niewiele do10cmwody. Nie przejmowałem się, na wiosnę miałem rozkuć beton i wykonać ponownie. Załamałem sie jak zobaczyłem pęknięciaw dwóch rogach ściany fundamentowej. Przypuszczam że woda wypłukana piasek  pod wybrzuszenie podłogi. Nie wiem co mam robić. Wylać grubą płytę zbrojoną w piwnicy. boje się, że pęknięcie może się powiększyć. Czy osiądzie stabilnie zanim się zawali. Mam już dosyć tej piwnicy.  Jeśli ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia proszę o kontakt. [email protected] poszukuję info na ten temat!

----------


## autorus

A jak wygląda sprawa spadków dla rur drenażowych? 

Planuje robić dreny dookoła budynku, w sumie ok 200mb.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! Pozwoliłam sobie wkleić fragment z dziennika Budowy EM 20 na Podhalu-forumowicz Nabial
co do włókniny Fibertex z przedsiębiorstwa INORA z Gliwic - oni preferują tzw drenaż francuski - bez rurek. Rodzaj geowłókniny zależy od rodzaju gruntu - oni pomogą Wam dobrać - i po zamówieniu dostarczą.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## leszekf

> A jak wygląda sprawa spadków dla rur drenażowych? 
> 
> Planuje robić dreny dookoła budynku, w sumie ok 200mb.


W opasce wokół domu nie wolno zejść poniżej poziomu dolnej krawędzi ław fundamentowych. Ja, starałem się utrzymać spadek nie mniej niż 1,5% (na 2m łacie 3cm spadku). Miejsce odprowadzenia mam w rowie ok 100m dalej  :smile:

----------


## nojszek

a czy jest jakaś ważna informacja w przypadku robienia drenażu w starym budynku ,który osiadł?
mam odpowiednie spadki chce to zrobić samodzielnie a nie chce ponownie robić remontu (zrzucone tynki)

----------


## Klaudek80

Jak wywiercić otwory w gładkiej rurze 400? Otwory do wprowadzenia rur drenarskich.

----------


## dembi

> Jak wywiercić otwory w gładkiej rurze 400? Otwory do wprowadzenia rur drenarskich.


Kupić koronę o odpowiedniej średnicy.
Kupić uszczelkę "in situ" dla rury drenarskiej o odpowiedniej średnicy.
Kupić rury drenarskie o odpowiedniej średnicy.

----------


## Klaudek80

Spoko tylko taka korona jak piszesz kosztuje powyżej 200 zł. Dla 8 otworów to trochę za drogo. 
Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Sprzedawcy rur drenarskich twierdzą że rura w oplocie nie potrzebuje obsypki ze żwiru. Czy umieszczenie jej w obsybce z piasku nie jest błędem? Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## dembi

To kup coś takiego - też da radę:
http://allegro.pl/otwornica-do-drewn...270312537.html
http://allegro.pl/otwornica-do-drewn...258493896.html.

Obsypkę rur zrób zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta.

----------


## מרכבה

> Obsypkę rur zrób zgodnie z wytycznymi producenta.


 Te ich studzienki zbiorcze to placebo ... 
byle klient był spokojny i kupił ... coś z czego potem będziesz wybierał łyżką resztki naniesione przez wodę.
Drenaż jak się robi jak trzeba to rura owinięta geowłókniną do wykopu też wyścielonego tą że geowłókniną
i w tedy zasypka z żwirku otoczaków nie łamanego. 
Dobrze studnie rewizyjne zrobić o ile możliwe z kręgów fi 800 wewnątrz.
spadek rur min 1% 
Jest to przepis na bardzo ciężkie warunki gruntowe - wodne .
Osobiście dawałem rurę PCV fi 160 wierconą po to aby dno rury było czyste i umożliwiało samoczyszczenie się rury.
Działa wyśmienicie

----------


## Klaudek80

Mam rurę drenażową fi 100. 
Do położenia jakieś 50 mb. 
Ile zamówić żwiru 16-20 do zrobienia obsypki?

----------


## pjuniewi

> Mam rurę drenażową fi 100. 
> Do położenia jakieś 50 mb. 
> Ile zamówić żwiru 16-20 do zrobienia obsypki?


U  mnie na 57m poszło 7 ton żwiru mieszanego 16-35  - rura obłożona warstwą żwiru około 10cm.

----------


## zdyl

> Jak wywiercić otwory w gładkiej rurze 400? Otwory do wprowadzenia rur drenarskich.


W moim przypadku - sprzedawca systemów drenarskich wypożycza otwornicę za 10zł / doba. Dodatkowo ma uszczelki gumowe za ok. 6zł zamiast złączek typu "Insitu" za ok. 50zł. 

Obecnie mam wykopaną dziurę pod studzienkę inspekcyjną z rury karbowanej 315 (kolor pomarańczowy). Po deszczu na dnie zbiera się trochę wody bo ogólnie grunt jest gliniasty ze sporą ilością kamienia wapiennego czyli grunt jest spoisty i mało przepuszczalny. Czy jest sens kupowania denka dolnego do takiej rury ? Może wystarczy dać na dno geowłókninę na to rura karbowna i obsypać wokół rury żwir na to jeszcze trochę piasku a potem macierzysta ziemia czyli glina z kawałkami drobnych kamieni bo te duże odstawiłem na bok - co o tym sądzicie ? Słyszałem też o wlewaniu do środka rury ok. 2 wiaderek betonu albo o wrzuceniu na dno worka foliowego z betonem w środku ? Pomysłowość ludzka nie zna granic. A może wydać te 50 do 70 zł na denko standardowe ? Ale nawet sprzedawca w sklepie mówił po co mi takie oryginalne denko ?

----------

